# Downtime 1/6/12



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I apologize for the extended downtime in the morning of 1/6/12.

Initially, the issue was related to a caching program we use. It was causing the web server to suddenly cut connections.

After I worked with our host to fix that issue, I noticed that we were receiving some database errors.

I repaired/optimized the database tables using a quicker fix because usually it does the job.

After the site was up for a little while, I noticed errors when people were trying to update posts, so I took the site back down and ran the more indepth fix. Hopefully, this should take care of the problem.

As always, you can check status.socialanxietysupport.com whenever you can't access Social Anxiety Support.

Thanks for your understanding.

Drew

P.S. I realize we're not off to the best start for 2012 (if you look at status.socialanxietysupport.com), but I promise I am working on ways to improve this.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Thanks Drew!


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sure many people cried, then, rejoiced; headway was being made.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

And please let me know if you experience any more errors! It won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drew said:


> I apologize for the extended downtime in the morning of 1/6/12.
> 
> Initially, the issue was related to a caching program we use. It was causing the web server to suddenly cut connections.
> 
> ...


Considering having seen some boards go down for a week at a time, this is minor in comparison. It'll straighten out .


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Drew-

Your doin' an awesome job on the site, don't worry please!!! Not to call out any-other sites, but people have tried making their 'own' SAS, and it has failed... this site as you know has the most viewers, and most helpful settings, thanks to you and the mods!

Their is 1 thing I've noticed, I'm being signed out like every 5 minutes now!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I have noticed the signoff, too. Luckily, I remember my password. :lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Never been signed out...but you Americans write the date funny and confuse me all the time


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^I have noticed the signoff, too. Luckily, I remember my password. :lol


Ha.... I should change my password... I have a random 'jkdaj;fdjdsjasldedds' as a pw, and have it save deep down on a draft section on an gmail account, I end up having to search for it a lot now


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Janniffy said:


> Never been signed out...but you Americans write the date funny and confuse me all the time


That's right - we read 6/1/12 as June 1st, 2012 :lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, man. I noticed the site was acting weird. I thought I had another virus.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yep it was really weird yesterday..ithought it bulked coz of increasing users just as twitter on new year's eve


----------

